# Woodham Ferrers & Bicknacre Companion Dog Show and Terrier, Lurcher & Ferret Show



## Lucyc (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi all,

It's that time of year when I'm plugging our show again!

Woodham Ferrers & Bicknacre Terrier, Lurcher & Ferret Show
and
Woodham Ferrers & Bicknacre Companion Dog Show.

Lodge Road Playing Field, Lodge Road, Woodham Ferrers, Chelmsford, Essex CM3 4HL
18th July 2009 (Saturday)​
All the usual classes, plus this year we're doing Racing and Canine Agility!

We're also doing the Good Citizen Dog Scheme Awards - well worth having a go at!

Many qualifiers for the Terrier, Lurcher & Ferret Champions, including Chatsworth, East Anglian, Countryman's Weekly, Pride of The Peaks, Welsh Valleys, Heart of Wales, Scottish National, NWTF and many more!

Anymore details required, please shout!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi, novice here 
What do you do with a ferret at these shows?
would love to know. Thanks


----------



## Lucyc (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi there,

In the showing part you just pass the ferret to the judge who will examine it and award rosettes to the best ones. Simple as that.

However, we're also doing ferret racing this year, which should be good fun! The race down tubes and often, much to the annoyance of the owner they have a good sniff about before deciding to come out the other end!! It's just for fun though.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

so you dont need any experience in the field? 
How many ferrets usually come to these competitions. I am very intrigued by it all so sorry bput all the questions.


----------



## Lucyc (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi there,
Ask as many questions as you like!
we usually have at least six or so ferrets in each class and no, you don't need any experience. Ours is a very friendly show and we have wonderful prizes. There's always someone about who can help you or show you what to do if you're unsure. It's all good fun and you can share a chat with new friends and it's all for charity!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

wow, hopefully i can convince the oh to come along. how much are the classes? also is there an ae limit on the ferret? many thanks


----------



## Lucyc (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi there,

All classes are £1.00 and you can enter as many as you like (as long as you're eligible for them - ie, not much point in entering a class for silver ferrets with a white one etc, well I suppose you could enter, but you probably won't win - although there are so many prizes and consolation przes, you might do!!)

There's no entrance fee to get into the showground, but there is a very small charge for schedules instead... There's a few stalls and things to do, but mostly it's about the dogs and the ferrets!
Hope you can make it - 18th July in case anyone has seen the wrong date prrinted in a paper...


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

stoooooopid question. are there wet weather facilities?? well u never know!!lol


----------



## Lucyc (Jul 5, 2008)

Not really... We've got a marquee and a few gazebos and there's a toilet/shower block - I suppose they all provide temporary shelter if there was a shower, after which the show would go on!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks. fingers crossed weather stays fine x


----------



## mike-1 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lucyc said:


> Hi there,
> 
> In the showing part you just pass the ferret to the judge who will examine it and award rosettes to the best ones. Simple as that.
> 
> However, we're also doing ferret racing this year, which should be good fun! The race down tubes and often, much to the annoyance of the owner they have a good sniff about before deciding to come out the other end!! It's just for fun though.


Can you help me? I am trying to find someone who can arrange a Ferret Racing Evening in Norfolk in say February 2010. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lucyc (Jul 5, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Can you help me? I am trying to find someone who can arrange a Ferret Racing Evening in Norfolk in say February 2010. Any suggestions?


Hi,

Last year we used a fella who came from derbyshire. I'll PM you his number, but it'd be a long way for him to come!! He might know someone who can help you though.


----------

